# Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September



> *Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein​*
> Normalerweise neigen ja die Landesverbände nicht zu übertriebener Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> 
> Wenn sich da der LSFV-SH genötigt sieht, öffentlich auf seiner Seite auf die Differenzen mit dem (ehemaligen?) Vorsitzenden des Kreissportfischerverband Dithmarschen hinzuweisen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das nicht nur mit normaler Verbandsarbeit zu tun hat.
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Also bei dem SH Verband kann ich mir aber garnicht vorstellen, dass die sich in Angelegenheiten anderer einmischen würden... :q

Ich kann nach wie vor, keine Vorteile in einer Mitgliedschaft im Verband erkennen. Man zahlt denen Geld, damit sie einen bevormunden und erzählen, was man am eigenen Gewässer besetzen und welchen Vorstand man wählen darf (?).

Da aber alle Vereine im Verband Mitglied sind, kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass die Vorstände (und Mitglieder) es genauso wollen.

Immer schön weiter an den Verband zahlen. #6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Ich will doch einfach nur in Ruhe angeln... es ist einfach unglaublich, was sich für ein Wasserkopf auf so einem einfachen Hobby aufbaut und welches politisches Eigenleben dieser Wasserkopf entwickelt. Da muss man sich ja fast schämen, Angler zu sein... ich für meinen Teil fühle mich von diesem Wasserkopf nicht adequat repräsentiert.

Damit will ich natürlich ausdrücklich NICHT den vielen Freiwilligen in den Vereinen zu nahe treten, die dort auch sehr engagiert und häufig ohne politische Eigeninteressen viel Gutes tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Ich will doch einfach nur in Ruhe angeln... es ist einfach unglaublich, was sich für ein Wasserkopf auf so einem einfachen Hobby aufbaut und welches politisches Eigenleben dieser Wasserkopf entwickelt. Da muss man sich ja fast schämen, Angler zu sein...


Als Angler muss man sich nicht schämen, da kann man ja nix für dieses Chaos - und als organisierter Angelfischer?????????


----------



## PhantomBiss (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Angeln und Politik passt einfach nicht zusammen. Das ist doch abartig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Ohne gute (Verbands)Politik im Sinne der Angler ist Angeln bald unmöglich - abartig ist in meinen Augen nur, was Funktionäre und Verbände da draus machen..

Denn das stimmt auch:


Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Damit will ich natürlich ausdrücklich NICHT den vielen Freiwilligen in den Vereinen zu nahe treten, die dort auch sehr engagiert und häufig ohne politische Eigeninteressen viel Gutes tun.


----------



## PhantomBiss (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Ja, in der Praxis ist Politik heute leider unumgänglich, da hast du schon recht. Ich hab das eher grundsätzlich gemeint. Wie du schon sagst, das schreckliche ist eher, dass die "Oberen"  ihre Energie derartig in die falsche Richtung lenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

So isses...........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Das ist der Unterschied Thomas- Du nennst das Schlammschlacht, die nennen das Verbandsarbeit . Ich nenne das "den ganz normalen Wahnsinn" im Angelland Schleswig-Holstein, der echte Norden!

Mal im ernst- so in die Offensive zu gehen und zu einem solchen Thema - als LSFV SH!!! - eine Stellungnahme auf der Homepage zu veröffentlichen (wo man in der Regel zu allen anderen wichtigen Verbandsthemen seit Jahren schweigt...), hinterlässt bei mir einen merkwürdigen Eindruck und ruft Skepsis hervor! Ohne diese zeitnahe Stellungnahme des LSFV SH hätte das Thema für mich keine Bedeutung gehabt- doch jetzt will ich mehr wissen |supergri!

Mich hätten aber auf der Homepage mehr die Beschlüsse der Jahreshauptversammlung aus April interessiert oder was mit der über meinen Verein abgeführten Kohle passiert...


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Da der LSFV nun nicht grade vorbildlich in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist, wird da wohl nichts kommen. Und selbst wenn, dann kommt eine Stellungnahme von dem "sogenannten LSFV Justiziar" die völlig nichtssagend sein wird.

Thomas soll sich mal an den betreffenden Verein wenden und dort nachhaken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Beim zuständigen Amtsgericht Pinneberg/Vereinsregister Meldorf  ist nach telefonischer Rücksprache nach wie vor unter der Nummer VR 595 ME der Kreissportfischerverband Dithmarschen e.V. mit dem Vorsitzenden Horst Eichert eingetragen.

Die notwendige Eingabe eines Notars zur Änderung des Eintrages auf einen neuen Vorsitzenden liegt bis dato nicht beim Amtsgericht Pinneberg vor.

Damit ist die Meldung auf der Seite des LSFV-SH so zumindest nicht richtig, welche als Vorsitzenden einen Detlef Fischer für den Kreissportfischerverband Dithmarschen e.V. angibt:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/kreisverbaende


----------



## dingopaddy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Ich habe schon viel in anderen ländern geangelt, jedoch habe ich noch nie so ein blödsinn mit diesem ganzen Vereins hick hack gesehen wie hierzulande. Meistens fängst ja auch nicht mal was anständiges. Würde ja gerne in ein Verein, wo mein Geld auch der Natur zu gute kommt und nicht irgend welchen alten Männern die noch darüber diskutieren was mit meinem Geld passiert. Schämen sollten die sich!!!


----------



## Leon Mager (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Eigentlich sind diese Verbände so nützlich wie ein Kropf. Für uns Angler tun sie nichts. Unsere Beiträge werden verwendet um immer mehr unsinnige Bestimmungen gegen uns zu erarbeiten. Beitragszahlungen einfrieren und die Herren können sich ihre Aufwandsentschädigung nicht mehr zahlen. Und endlich als Angler auf die Barikade gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Leon Mager schrieb:


> Und endlich als Angler auf die Barikade gehen.


Wir machen unseren Job mit den Informationen - auf die Barrikaden müsst ihr als Angler schon selber steigen......


----------



## dingopaddy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

und wie machen wir das, bin sofort dabei! Dieser ganze bullshit!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Würde mich mal interessieren was der LSFV gegen den Verein/Vorstand hat. Aber der LSFV hat ja auch schon einmal Delegierte eines Vereins von seiner Sitzung ausgeladen. Von daher...

Das Demokratieverständnis hier oben kann man nur als vorbildlich bezeichnen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dieser Vorstand entweder mündig - also selbstständig eine Entscheidung getroffen - gehandelt oder zu viele Fragen gestellt hat. Nur im Forum sperren reicht dann ja nicht...|supergri. 

Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass wenn man in SH kein Abnicker ist, zur Persona non grata erklärt wird. Das scheint dem Demokratieverständnis der Verbandsarbeit zu entsprechen!


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



dingopaddy schrieb:


> und wie machen wir das, bin sofort dabei! Dieser ganze bullshit!!!




Geh in einem Verein, gewinne für Deine Ideen eine Mehrheit und übernimm dann den Vorstand.
Anschliessend über Kreisgruppe etc. ... oder direkt als Delegierter zu den LV Sitzungen und Mehrheit gewinnen.
Und wenn Du grauhaarig geworden bist, ohne Herzinfarkt...das aktive Angeln eingestellt hast, könntest Du sogar LV - Vorsitzender oder auch DAFV Vorsitzender werden.  :g:g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Ach ja, die Stellungnahme von der Homepage des LSFV SH ist verschwunden! Warum nur...?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Stellungnahme von der Homepage des LSFV SH ist verschwunden! Warum nur...?



Also mit dem AB wird das sicherlich nichts zu tun haben.
Und was falsches kann (Naturgesetz) der LSFV garnicht behaupten.

Schon verwunderlich. #c


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Stellungnahme von der Homepage des LSFV SH ist verschwunden! Warum nur...?




Das macht man so wenn man viel Blödsinn schreibt.

Mach ich auch immer so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim zuständigen Amtsgericht Pinneberg/Vereinsregister Meldorf  ist nach telefonischer Rücksprache nach wie vor unter der Nummer VR 595 ME der Kreissportfischerverband Dithmarschen e.V. mit dem Vorsitzenden Horst Eichert eingetragen.
> 
> Die notwendige Eingabe eines Notars zur Änderung des Eintrages auf einen neuen Vorsitzenden liegt bis dato nicht beim Amtsgericht Pinneberg vor.
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist plötzlich der Bericht von der Startseite des LSFV-SH verschwunden.

Habe ich natürlich abgespeichert....

Der "falsche Vorsitzende" steht dagegen immer noch auf der Seite des LSFV-SH..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

uuups, überschnitten....


----------



## dingopaddy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

@sharpo: Das dauert mir alles zu lange und wo bleibt dabei, dass was ich eigentlich machen wollte, einfach nur Angeln...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist plötzlich der Bericht von der Startseite des LSFV-SH verschwunden.


 
Ist bestimmt nur ein technisches Problem oder versehentlich gelöscht worden |supergri! Man steht ja sicherlich voll und ganz hinter der eigenen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit....

Mal ehrlich- wenn der LSFV SH so etwas auf der Homepage veröffentlicht, dann würde mich doch der Hintergrund interessieren- aber es traut sich mittlerweile anscheinend niemand mehr - im dortigen Forum - Dinge kritisch zu hinterfragen! Einfach nur noch traurig...

Hat für mich den Anschein einer Diktatur. Ich hatte mal im dortigen Forum (wisst Ihr noch, damals als wir dort noch schreiben durften |supergri) den Begriff totalitäre Diktatur benutzt und musste mir von den Betreibern viele böse Dinge anhören. Ich habe das seiner Zeit so stehen lassen! Anscheinend habe ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen...|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Na, hier scheinen ja einige richtige Langeweile und Dauerfrust zu schieben.....

Ersteinmal geht es hier nicht darum LSFV gegen einen Angelverein. Somit völlige Fehlinterpretation der Geschehnisse...

Es ist einzig und alleine eine JHV mit dem TOP "Wahl des ersten KV-Vorsitzenden" in einem Kreisverband und der LSFV stand nur beratend zur Seite und hat eine Aussage von Herrn Eichert richtiggestellt. 

Die Versammlung in Dem KV hat mittlerweile statgefunden, Herr Eichert war meines Wissens nicht anwesend und ein neuer Vorsitzender wurde gewählt.

Dass nun nicht innerhalb von ein paar Tagen die Eintragung des neuen Vorsitzenden beim AG Pinneberg erledigt sein kann, das sollte jedem einigermaßen klar denkendem Menschen logisch sein, weil das offiziell über einen Notar läuft, der das Protokoll der HV beim AG einreichen muss, die dann die Rechmäßigkeit der Beschlüsse prüfen und es dann im VR eintragen..., dass dauert manchmal ein paar Monate, kann man hier aber als Laien ja nicht wissen....

Geht lieber zum Angeln, da habt ihr mehr von, vielleicht könnt Ihr da ja spekulieren, welcher Fisch gerade vorbei schwimmt und ob der Anbeißen darf oder nicht....

So, bis Denne, ich geh gleich Angeln...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Versammlung in Dem KV hat mittlerweile statgefunden, Herr Eichert war meines Wissens nicht anwesend und ein neuer Vorsitzender wurde gewählt.


 
Auf der Webseite des Kreisverbandes steht nachwievor was Anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



> Ersteinmal geht es hier nicht darum LSFV gegen einen Angelverein. Somit völlige Fehlinterpretation der Geschehnisse...


Hab ich nie behauptet, ich hab immer geschrieben es geht um Differenzen zwischen dem LV und dem KSFV.....




> Es ist einzig und alleine eine JHV mit dem TOP "Wahl des ersten KV-Vorsitzenden" in einem Kreisverband und der LSFV stand nur beratend zur Seite und hat eine Aussage von Herrn Eichert richtiggestellt.


Zuerst mal gibt es noch meines Wissens ein schwebendes Verfahren mit einer Feststellungsklage, dass die Sitzung im Mai mit Abwahl des Vorsitzenden nicht rechtmäßig war.

Zum zweiten dürften in meinen Augen das übliche satzungsgemäße Prozedere für eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung jetzt im August ohne Einbindung des gewählten Präsidiums/Präsidenten des KFV auch rechtlich interessant werden - und je nachdem wie da Verhandlungen bez. Mai ausgehen,  werden da sicher weitere Klagen folgen.

In wie weit da das jetzige Prozedere rechtswirksam werden wird, wird sich dann sicher noch zeigen - bis dahin bleibt der alte Vorsitzende im Amt, auch wenn das den LSFV-SH-Seilschaften nicht so passen mag.

Dass jetzt auf einmal die Stellungnahme von den Seite des LSFV verschwunden war und jetzt plötzlich wieder da ist, spricht ja auch schon Bände....

Wir sind mit dem Amtsgericht in Kontakt und werden das weiter verfolgen und berichten.


> dass dauert manchmal ein paar Monate, kann man hier aber als Laien ja nicht wissen....


Nach Aussage beim Telefonat mit dem Amtsgericht ca. 1 Woche nach Einreichung durch den Notar..

Fakt ist und bleibt, dass das ganze Prozedere und die Einmischung in SH vom LSFV-SH gegenüber seinen Kreisverbänden (in?)diskutabel ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

@Dorschgreifer: Das die Geschichte einmal mehr Gschmäckle hat willst Du nicht abstreiten, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Der Bericht ist wieder online! 


Da sieht man mal wieder wie wichtig das Anglerboard ist. Da bekommen die Betreiber der Webseite des LSFV SH hier zeitnah mitgeteilt, dass ein so wichtiger Bericht von der Homepage verschwunden ist und können entsprechend schnell reagieren 

Ohne das AB sind die echt aufgeschmissen.Ein einfaches "Danke" reicht...;-)


----------



## Honeyball (31. August 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Nun, dass so eine Story nicht unbedingt im positiven Sinne eines Landesverbandes ist, ist ja wohl genau so verständlich wie die Tatsache, dass es einem absolut verbandstreuen Allesabnicker nicht in den Kram passen dürfte, wenn hier diese Fakten ganz wertungsneutral öffentlich gemacht werden...


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Aus dem LSFV-SH Newsletter:



> Der Kreissportfischerverband Dithmarschen hat einen neuen 1. Vorsitzenden: Detlef Fischer aus Burg wurde mit 88 Prozent Zustimmung gewählt. Der LSFV-SH gratuliert herzlich zu dem neuen Amt und freut sich auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit.



Kein Wort, dass da was angefechtet wird und die Rechtslage nicht geklärt ist. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Die Schlammschlacht wird wohl vor Gericht weitergehen:
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeutsche-rundschau/fischer-will-anglern-ruhe-bringen-id3589076.html

Weder auf der Seite des Kreisverbandes noch beim Amtsgericht ist bisher etwas vom neuen Präsidenten des KSFV bekannt oder eingetragen.

Das ist nur auf den Seiten des wohl daran interessierten und sich deswegen wohl in KSFV einmischenden LSFV-SH zu finden, wo der neue Vorsitzende trotz angedrohter rechtlicher Schritte bereits geführt wird.

Die erste Feststellungsklage von der Sitzung im Mai sollte nach meinen Kenntnissen in den nächsten Tagen wohl erste Klarheit bringen.

Dass  - wie es jetzt bei der Sitzung im August trotz "Beratung" durch den LSFV anscheinend wohl war - eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung einberufen wird, ohne den amtierenden Vorsitzenden einzubinden, dürfte genügend Material  für weiteren  rechtlichen Streit geben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Schlammschlacht wird wohl vor Gericht weitergehen:
> http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeutsche-rundschau/fischer-will-anglern-ruhe-bringen-id3589076.html
> 
> Weder auf der Seite des Kreisverbandes noch beim Amtsgericht ist bisher etwas vom neuen Präsidenten des KSFV bekannt oder eingetragen.


 

Wann wirst Du blos mal rughiger, nicht, dass Du noch einen Herzinfakt erleidest...

Du lebst scheibar nur in deiner virtuellen Welt, wo man ganz schnell mal tausend Postings machen kann, inerhalb von Sekunden.

Im realen Leben malen die Mühlen nun einmal langsamer und im Verwaltungsapparat der Behörden erst recht, daran solltest Du dich langsam mal gewöhnen. Ich rechne mit einer Eintragung beim AG frühestens in 1-3 Monaten.

Die Homepage ist ja vielleicht noch nicht vom ehemaligen 1. Vorsitzenden übergeben, vielleicht kommt da ja kein anderer ran, vielleicht hat man neben dem Vereinsleben aber auch noch eine Familie, Haus und Hof und einen Job, dem man nachgehen muss und erst dann kommt die ehrenamtliche Vereinsarbeit...


Und bis Dato wurde ja nur angedeutet, das der ehemalige1. Vorsitzende eventuell rechtliche Schritte einleitet..., oder hast Du schon ein Az des Gerichtes und ein entsprechendes Eingangsdatum, oder andere wirkliche Fakten?

Und zu der Sitzung im Mai, da hat der 1. Vorsitzende selbst eingeladen (er trägt als 1. Vorsitzender die Verantwortung für eine ordnungsgemäße Einladung), er will also eine Feststellungsklage über seine eigene Einladung erwirken, dass er da "eventuell Mist gebaut hat"... 



> Hab ich nie behauptet, ich hab immer geschrieben es geht um Differenzen zwischen dem LV und dem KSFV.....


 

Auch das stimmt nicht, es geht alleine um Differenzen zwischen den Vereinen und dem ehemaligen 1. Vorsitzenden des KV-Dithmarschen, die Vereine haben sich lediglich den LSFV zur Unterstützung und zur Rechtsberatung herangezogen (wofür sie ja immerhin Beiträge an den LSFV bezahlen....), das das dem ehemaligen 1. Vorsitzenden nicht gepasst hat, dass kann man ja auf der HP lesen. Alles andere sind reine Spekulationen.




> Auf der Webseite des Kreisverbandes steht nachwievor was Anderes.


 
Ja, welch Wunder, der letzte Eintrag dort ist vom 19.08.2013, die letzte Versammlung mit der Neuwahl war am 22.08.2013..., was ist nun wohl aktueller....

Ihr habt sorgen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Naja, das alles macht leider eben nur allzu deutlich deutlich, wie die Funktionäre/Verbände etc. untereinander miteinander umgehen.....

Wir verweisen ja nur auf die unterschiedlichen Veröffentlichungen und Aussagen, die klar machen, dass hier von allen Seiten bis jetzt niemand in der Lage ist, vernünftigen Umgang untereinander zu pflegen und einvernehmliche Lösungen zu finden - weder von Vereinen, KSFV oder LSFV...

Angeblich ist das ja  alles im Interesse von Anglern und dem Angeln...

Nunja...........................








PS: 
Wenn sich die Funktionäre und Gliederungen in SH gegenseitig zerfleischen wollen, meinen Segen haben sie..

Solche Verbände braucht ja eh kein Angler - wenn das im schönen Norden die organisierten Angelfischer weiter so bezahlen wollen, wollen sies halt so. Die wollten ja auch Frau Dr. als Präsidentin für den (VDSF)DAFV im LSFV-SH. Da herrschen halt komische Ansichten....

Wir werden weiter berichten, unabhängig davon wie das ausgeht (weil das ja gar nicht der Punkt ist, sondern der Umgang der Funktionäre/Gliederungen im LSFV-SH gegeneinander (von "miteinander" wird da ja niemand sprechen wollen, oder?)....)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... Aussagen, die klar machen, dass hier von allen Seiten bis jetzt niemand in der Lage ist, vernünftigen Umgang untereinander zu pflegen und einvernehmliche Lösungen zu finden - weder von Vereinen, KSFV oder LSFV...


 

Ähh, die Lösung ist doch längst gefunden, ein neuer 1. Vorsitzender wurde mehrheitlich gewählt und der will das nun alles auf den richtigen Weg bringen, sobald die Eintragung im Register stattgefunden hat.




> Wenn sich die Funktionäre und Gliederungen in SH gegenseitig zerfleischen wollen, meinen Segen haben sie..


 

Unterschiedliche Meinungen und Darstellungen sind also gegenseitiges Zerfleischen..., na denn...., dann zerfleischen wir uns hier ja ständig...., auch eine Sichtweise.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Nunja, dann ist das was da geschieht, eben die uneingeschränkte Einigkeit - wie man an den unterschiedlichen Veröffentlichungen und Standpunkten sieht - und ein Sündenbock gefunden .......

;-)))))

Cool...........

Wie gesagt:


> Solche Verbände braucht ja eh kein Angler - wenn das im schönen Norden die organisierten Angelfischer weiter so bezahlen wollen, wollen sies halt so. Die wollten ja auch Frau Dr. als Präsidentin für den (VDSF)DAFV im LSFV-SH. Da herrschen halt komische Ansichten....


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Thomas..im Grund ist doch das geschehen was Du im Grundsatz auch immer wolltest. 
Unfähige Vorstände abwählen.
Über 80% der anwesenden Mitglieder haben sich nun für einen neuen Vorstand entschieden.

Is doch alles jutt.

Und wenn der alte Vorstand meint rumzubocken....um was geht es ihm? 
Dummes Gehabe..ich bin Vorstand?
Die Mitglieder stehn nicht hinter ihm...wat will er da noch?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solche Verbände braucht ja eh kein Angler - wenn das im schönen Norden die organisierten Angelfischer weiter so bezahlen wollen, wollen sies halt so.


 
Naja, Du vielleicht nicht, andere aber sehr wohl, sonst gäbe es nicht so viele Mitglieder... Und genau richtig, die Mitglieder wollen es genau so, darfst Du gerne so langsam akzeptieren.:m


----------



## Krabbenschubser (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



> Die wollten ja auch Frau Dr. als Präsidentin für den (VDSF)DAFV im LSFV-SH. Da herrschen halt komische Ansichten....



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ???


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Thomas..im Grund ist doch das geschehen was Du im Grundsatz auch immer wolltest.
> Unfähige Vorstände abwählen.
> Über 80% der anwesenden Mitglieder haben sich nun für einen neuen Vorstand entschieden.
> 
> ...


 

Sehr richtig.#6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Krabbenschubser schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ???


 

Das ist der allgemeine Frust, das muss von Natur aus in jeden Post, geht nicht ohne...|supergri


----------



## Krabbenschubser (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das ist der allgemeine Frust, das muss von Natur aus in jeden Post, geht nicht ohne...|supergri



Muss er seinem Frust denn jedem versuchen aufzuwingen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



> Thomas..im Grund eist doch das geschehen was Du im Grundsatz auch immer wolltest.
> Unfähige Vorstände abwählen.



Mich beschleicht halt immer ein seltsames Gefühl, wenn wie hier mit Hilfe von "denen da oben" im LV da unten in den Gliederungen so was geschieht (hätte man da nicht zuerst mit dem KSFV reden müssen, statt gleich versuchen den Vorsitzenden abwählen zu lassen, weil das einige Vereinspräsis wollten?).

Und wer da anwesend war von den ganzen Vereinen war bei dieser HV, wie groß die Mehrheiten wirklich waren (wird ja nur von Anwesenden abgestimmt), ob alle Infos vorlagen (der bis jetzt noch laut Registergericht amtierende Vorsitzende war ja weder eingebunden noch anwesend), das alles weiss ja niemand...

Es sei denn, man würde sich auf Aussagen des LSFV-SH verlassen.......

Kann man - muss man aber nicht nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen..

Man muss sich auch nicht auf die Aussagen und Ausführungen des bis jetzt noch amtierenden Vorsitzenden verlassen...

Dass da aber scheinbar einiges schief läuft, scheint angesichts der Geschehnisse klar zu sein..

Und dass das am Ende wieder nicht um die Interessen der Angler geht (die können ja weiter angeln in den angesprochenen Gewässern, ob mit altem oder neuem Vorsitzenden); sondern es wohl wieder einmal hier undurchsichtige Spielchen um Macht, Kohle, Gewässer und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht, kann man wohl nicht zu Unrecht vermuten...

Oder man schliesst sich Frau Dr`s. Worten an, die ja auch bei der (Kon)Fusion schon bestätigte, dass da immer alles den "Regeln der Demokratie folgend" geschehen war und würde, weil ja alle umfassend informiert waren und sich hätten einbringen können - und sieht dies auch so für den LSFV-SH.....

Ich persönlich habe da große Zweifel......

Und werde weiter berichten, wie das weitergehen wird mit dieser Schlammschlacht in SH....


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Krabbenschubser schrieb:


> Muss er seinem Frust denn jedem versuchen aufzuwingen?



Ach, dass ist die manchmal auftretende Betriebsblindheit.  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach, dass ist die manchmal auftretende Betriebsblindheit.  |supergri



Die natürlich weder in Verbänden oder in Gliederungen, noch bei Vereinen oder Funktionären auftauchen kann, schon klar (weil die ja immer offen und vollumfänglich informiert werden und in alles mit kooperativem Führungsstil eingebunden sind...) ...



Wie gesagt, wir werden es ja sehen, wies ausgeht und da dran bleiben......


----------



## degl (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Und was soll der LV denn anderes tun, als die Wahl des neuen KV-Vorsitzenden zu akzeptieren?

Etwa IHN zu ignorieren(oder besser die Wahl).......zu warten bis der "ALTE"(KV-Vorstand) sich entscheidet die Wahl anzufechten?

Die Mitglieder haben gewählt und der Landesverband kann die Wahl nur akzeptieren#c#c

Woher ihr daran wieder ne Schlammschlacht ausmacht, verschließt sich mir und ich wohne nur einen Kreis weiter

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



> Die Mitglieder haben gewählt


Bei der ersten Wahl wohl ohne entsprechend notwendige Tagesordnung (sonst hätte es wohl die zweite Abstimmung nicht gebraucht) und bei der zweiten Abstimmung wurde eingeladen ohne den amtierenden Vorsitz(enden) einzubinden (oder ist das da satzungsmäßig nicht notwendig??), da ist das sicher die im LSFV-SH übliche - und den demokratischen Regeln folgend - Vorgehensweise....


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Wahl wohl ohne entsprechend notwendige Tagesordnung (sonst hätte es wohl die zweite Abstimmung nicht gebraucht) und bei der zweiten Abstimmung wurde eingeladen ohne den amtierenden Vorsitz(enden) einzubinden (oder ist das da satzungsmäßig nicht notwendig), ist das sicher die im LSFV-SH übliche - und den demokratischen Regeln folgend - Vorgehensweise....



Die erste Wahl ist ja auch hinfällig. Somit korrekt ungültig.

Was heisst nun bei Dir einbinden?
Die Führung der Versammlung überlassen?

Ich wüsste nicht, dass dies eine Satzung vorschreibt......evtl. nur die Eröffnung dieser.

Und das nun eine einzelne Person NICHT eingeladen wurde...ist im Grunde Pech bzw. schwer nachweisbar bzw. wahrscheinlich nicht mal relevant.

Beispiel: Die abgelehnte Klage eines Bürgers weil dieser Wahlunterlagen für die Landtagswahl nicht erhalten hat.

Aber mal ehrlich Thomas, wenn Dich eine Versammlung bzw. Mitglieder eines Kreisverbandes zu über 80% nicht mehrhaben wollen....würdest Du Dich da weiterhin anbiedern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Man muss eine Versammlung nun mal rechtssicher und satzungsgemäß einberufen, sonst sind da gefasste Beschlüsse und Wahlen nun mal nicht gültig.

Und dass seit 2007 (da wurde wohl der noch amtierende Vorsitzende Eichert vom Präsidium des LSFV-SH vom Verbandsausschuss ausgeschlossen) der LSFV-SH gerne alles tun würde, um diesen Vorsitzenden endlich dann loswerden zu können, da liegt man sicher nicht weit daneben, mit so einer Vermutung..


----------



## Sharpo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Ja, dass ist ja korrekt.
Aber nur ungültig wenn es Einspruch bzw. eine Klage bei Gericht gibt.

Würde dies aber etwas an der Sache gegen den alten Vorstand ändern?
Es würde nur die Abwahl hinauszögern.

Das was derzeit Veröffentlicht wurde ist einfach zu wenig um sich ein Bild von der Situation machen zu können.

Mein Bild was ich aus den Berichten lese ist, der alte Vorstand klammert sich an seinen Posten ohne den Rückhalt einer Mehrheit bei den Mitgliedern.
Der LSFV SH ist seinen Mitgliedern beratend zu Seite gesprungen.
Ob als Vermittler oder einseitig auf die Seite Querolanten...ka


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist ja korrekt.
> Aber nur ungültig wenn es Einspruch bzw. eine Klage bei Gericht gibt.


 
Aber nur, wenn die Ladung rechtlich nicht einwandfrei war, war sie das nicht?



> Man muss eine Versammlung nun mal rechtssicher und satzungsgemäß einberufen, sonst sind da gefasste Beschlüsse und Wahlen nun mal nicht gültig.


 
Thomas scheint da harte Fakten zu haben, dass sie das nicht war, oder etwa nicht?



> Würde dies aber etwas an der Sache gegen den alten Vorstand ändern?


Nein.



> Es würde nur die Abwahl hinauszögern.


 
Genau, die im Ergebnis das gleiche bringen würde



> Das was derzeit Veröffentlicht wurde ist einfach zu wenig um sich ein Bild von der Situation machen zu können.
> 
> Mein Bild was ich aus den Berichten lese ist, der alte Vorstand klammert sich an seinen Posten ohne den Rückhalt einer Mehrheit bei den Mitgliedern.
> Der LSFV SH ist seinen Mitgliedern beratend zu Seite gesprungen.


 
Ganz genau so, es ist sogar de Pflicht des Verbandes seinen Mitgliedern zur Seite zu stehen.





> Und dass seit 2007 (da wurde wohl der noch amtierende Vorsitzende Eichert vom Präsidium des LSFV-SH vom Verbandsausschuss ausgeschlossen) ..


 
Du weißt natürlich auch warum, oder?

Und als Ersatz war bei jeder Sitzung der Stellvertreter des KV's anwesend, somit war die Vertretung des KV's zu jeder Zeit sichergestellt.

Und nur mal so zur Info, H.E. wurde sogar vom LV mitgenommen zu den Fusionsversammlungen um mit abzustimmen, so feind waren die sich...|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



> Thomas scheint da harte Fakten zu haben, dass sie das nicht war, oder etwa nicht?


Ich seh das wie wohl so mancher Anwalt vom LV.

Wo wohl die Meinung herrscht, dass das nur das Gericht  feststellen kann  mit der rechtmäßigen Abwahl. Und man bis dahin doch einfach davon ausgehen sollen, das alles rechtmäßig abgelaufen wäre, um sich keine Blöße zu geben....



> Du weißt natürlich auch warum, oder?


Wohl wegen einem Zeitungsartikel, in dem der KSFV- Vorsitzende damals den Landesverband kritisierte (zu teure Scheine für den NOK, keine Gegenleistung vom Dachverband, statt dessen nur Verbote und Einschränkungen beim Angeln), was wohl dem damaligen LSFV-Präsi Labbow nicht so passte..

Wie schon gesagt:
Schlammschlacht eben unter Funktionären und Gliederungen des LSFV-SH.............


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wohl wegen einem Zeitungsartikel, in dem der KSFV- Vorsitzende damals den Landesverband kritisierte (zu teure Scheine für den NOK, keine Gegenleistung vom Dachverband, statt dessen nur Verbote und Einschränkungen beim Angeln), was wohl dem damaligen LSFV-Präsi Labbow nicht so passte..


 
Wenn Du meinst, das das so war......|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mein Bild was ich aus den Berichten lese ist, der alte Vorstand klammert sich an seinen Posten ohne den Rückhalt einer Mehrheit bei den Mitgliedern.


 
Ich habe in den letzten Monaten den Eindruck gewonnen, dass in SH auch häufiger abgestimmt wird, ohne im Vorfeld alle Fakten zu einem Vorgang den Mitgliedern zur Verfügung zu stellen. Manchmal denke ich, dass es unter Umständen auch andere Ergebnisse geben würde.

Da komme ich doch mal - hier teilweise OT - auf die Fusion. Im dortigen Forum sind jetzt User, die vor Monaten pro Fusion waren - und das AB wegen der "Stimmungsmache gegen die Fusion" zum Teufel gewünscht haben - und jetzt kritische Anmerkungen dort schreiben. Warum? Weil jetzt Dinge passieren, die die Fusionsgegner vorhergesagt haben und im dortigen Forum öffentlich als Unwahr und Hirngespinste abgetan worden sind. Wären damals die Warnungen zumindest als "Möglichkeit" anerkannt worden, hätte es mehr Gegenwehr gegeben. Wie gesagt- ist meine Meinung und Interpretation der dortigen Forumsbeiträge!

Zum Thema. Aus den genannten Gründen bzw. Erfahrungen fällt es mir einfach schwer diesen Vorgang so zu glauben. Auf der einen Seite die Guten, auf der anderen Seite der "Böse". Viele Jahre gut genug für den Posten und ganz plötzlich läuft das alles aus dem Ruder? Eine andere Lösung hat es nicht gegeben? Unterstützung für Herrn E.? Beratung durch den LSFV SH in diesem Fall, um die Pachtverträge zu verlängern? Gespräche zwischen den Beteiligten?

Das vermisse ich in allen Berichten und Stellungnahmen zu diesem Thema! Und bei der Stellungnahme des LSFV SH interpretiere ich zwischen den Zeilen schon eher das, was Thomas hier zu dem Thema so schreibt...

Wie gesagt- ich interpretiere das so!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Irgendwie hört man gar nichts mehr zu diesem Thema. Der "Neue" wollte doch direkt und innerhalb von einer Woche mit allen Beteiligten an einem Tisch sitzen und die Sache erledigen. Die Woche ist locker um- und passiert ist nix!?! Kann doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Doch, gibt Neues, eine weitere Klage liegt wohl vor.

Die Sache wird vor Gericht geklärt, bis dahin ist weiter ungeklärt, wer nun wirklich für den KSFV legal spricht..

Siehe: 
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/
unter "Neues vom KSFV Dithmarschen"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Schlammschlacht beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein*

Da der Bericht sehr kurz und einseitig ist, kann man einmal mehr nur rätseln und viele Fragen bleiben offen. 

Warum gab es denn eine Wiederholung der Wahl? War die erste nicht korrekt? Wurden bei der zweiten Wahl alle Fristen eingehalten (für mich bei dem mir bekannten Zeitfenster eher schwierig)?

Bin ja mal gespannt wie das weitergeht und ob es mal mehr Infos geben wird.

Geradezu lächerlich finde ich übrigens, dass der LSFV SH ein Seminar für "Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" anbietet! Oder ist das (heimliche) Thema "Zurückhalten von Informationen" und "Hinterzimmermauscheleien bis nichts mehr geht"....? |supergri


----------

